# Renaissance Adventure Guides Seeking Kayak Instructors and Intern



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

PattyNYCO-

I just sent a PM to Lyle in regards to this, if you can let him know I reached out.

Thanks
-Mark


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Deadline for submissions is Wed, May 14, 2008.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

We have frequent requests for *female instructors* and would like to round-out our mostly-male staffing. Please feel free to apply ANYTIME (regardless of May 14th deadline).


----------

